# Projekti dhe shërbime > Na bashkoi Albasoul >  Kam nevoj per ndihme

## Djal_Pogradecar

Po kerkoj nje dhe se gjej dot 😄😄 Albaguard liri demokraci 👍

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## Vinjol

Ai ku ka shku  ??  

ai  Plaku  ******   

do e  kene  vra  te  tjere  para  meje  
se une  ca i kam shkru  ne Pc  do tja  bej ne realitete

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## MISTREC_BERATI

akoma lufte me tastiera ju ore xaxaxaxax

----------


## Djal_Pogradecar

Ahaha ha ahah Tamam iken ato kohe

----------


## {A_N_G_E_L_69}

Hahahah i futet i dor muhabet e

----------


## CuNi Tr

Robocop2 hahahahahahahahha

----------


## Djal_Pogradecar

Respekte

----------

